# Today in the Natural Sciences



## drsiebenmal (Sep 29, 2015)

Εμπνευσμένο από το αλατόνερο στον πλανήτη Άρη, ορίστε ένα νήμα για τις νέες ανακαλύψεις στις φυσικές επιστήμες. 

Πρώτα πρώτα, σχετικά με το θέμα της (χτεσινής) ημέρας:

*Nasa scientists find evidence of flowing water on Mars* (_Guardian_)

Το σημερινό Google doodle:






Και βέβαια, κατάλληλη μουσική υπόκρουση:


----------



## SBE (Sep 29, 2015)

Πότε θα πάει η Νεστλέ να το εμφιαλώσει;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 1, 2015)

Ένα εξαιρετικό γραφικό: Mars exploration family (από εδώ):






Από το γραφικό:

31: Mars Climate Orbiter
December 11, 1998
Crashed due to imperial/metric unit mixup (βλ. περισσότερα *εδώ*)


----------

